# Ribadire



## flljob

En este contexto ¿cómo traducirían _ribadire_?

Se refiere a la _Invectiva _de Petrarca contra los médicos:

... _Invectiva_ contro un medico rimasto ignoto, che serve allo scrittore per *ribadire* l'incolmabile fossato tra le arti liberali e le arti meccaniche...


----------



## Cristina.

Corroborar, ratificar.


----------



## yaya.mx

También _reafirmar_.. no?


----------



## sabrinita85

En mi diccionario aparecen estas mismas palabras (Corroborar, ratificar), pero en realidad no significan lo mismo que "ribadire".
Ribadire quiere decir "repetir, volver a decir".
En este caso me parece que la traducción más cercana sea "subrayar"; pero ruego a los amigos hispanohablantes, que, eso, "corroboren" D) cuanto acabo de decir.


----------



## kolya97

Estoy de acerdo con Yaya, "reafirmar" me parece perfecto.


----------



## Schenker

Aquí se han propuesto tres términos que se parecen pero no son idénticos: Corroborar/ratificar, repetir y subrayar. 
Pero como no sé que quiere decir la frase no tengo idea cual es la mejor...


----------



## flljob

Gracias a todos


----------



## sabrinita85

No sé, reafirmar no me da la idea que me da subrayar (repetir "con fuerza").


----------



## Cristina.

*1) Ratificar, corroborar , reafirmar, confirmar ;*
*2) Remachar, recalcar, reiterar, repetir.*
Sinonimi: riaffermare, confermare.

_Ribadire un'affermazione_ si tradurrebbe con _reafirmar una afirmación?_ Non mi suona bene, propendo per corroborar una afirmación
_Ribadire_
_Ribadire_
_Remachar_
_Reafirmar_
_Ripetere, confermare_


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> No sé, reafirmar no me da la idea que me da subrayar (repetir "con fuerza").


 
A mí sí, pero es cuestión de gustos. Yo nunca he usado "subrayar" en ese sentido, sino "resaltar". No sé, tal vez en España se use.


----------



## sabrinita85

*subrayar *


tr. Señalar un texto escrito con una raya por debajo:
subraya las partidas que no has localizado.
 Pronunciar con énfasis y fuerza determinadas palabras:
subrayó la palabra "solidaridad" en su sermón.
* P. ext.,Destacar o recalcar:
se ha subrayado la limpieza de los comicios.*


----------



## yaya.mx

Reafirmar quiere decir volver a afirmar, según yo sí dá la idea, pero también se me ocurre _reiterar_..
Qué opinan?


----------



## Cristina.

_Ribadire :*ripetere*, *riaffermare* con decisione o, anche, avvalorare, *riconfermare* con nuovi argomenti o prove: r. un’affermazione, un concetto, un’accusa

_


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> _Ribadire :*ripetere*, *riaffermare* *con decisione* o, anche, avvalorare, *riconfermare* con nuovi argomenti o prove: r. un’affermazione, un concetto, un’accusa
> 
> _


Penso che è proprio "*con decisione*" che cambia le carte in tavola.
Ecco perché abbiamo bisogno di un termine che voglia dire _ripetere_, sì, ma "_*con decisione; con forza*_".


----------



## traduttrice

Recalcar, hacer hincapié en...


----------

